# [JPA] Platzhalter in persistence.xml



## RoNa (26. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine Swing - JPA - Anwendung und benutze dabei Derby mit EmbeddedDriver

Kann man in persistence.xml einen Platzhalter einfügen?

Ich würde gerne die lokale Derby DB in user.home erzeugen. ${user.home} wie in Ant geht leider nicht ;-)

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## musiKk (26. Jun 2009)

Nun, ich weiß nicht, ob und wenn ja wie man das über die persistence.xml lösen kann. Was aber geht, ist das Überschreiben/Festlegen von Einstellungen beim Erstellen der EntityManagerFactory. Der kann man ja eine Map mit entsprechenden Properties übergeben. Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja schon.


----------



## Noctarius (26. Jun 2009)

Benutz doch Google Guice als Dependency Injector =)


----------



## RoNa (27. Jun 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort.

Das mit der Map werd' ich nutzen. Hätte Google Guice eine Alternative zu JPA? Ich glaube damit könnte ich nur die URL der DB beeinflussen.

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Noctarius (27. Jun 2009)

Google Guice ist keine JPA Alternative sondern ein Dependency Injector. Damit könntest du die "Platzhalter" in der Persistence.xml ersetzen. Indem du eine Instanz erzeugst und nachträglich eben Werte in die Instanz per Field-Injection oder Setter-Injection injezierst.


----------



## RoNa (27. Jun 2009)

So hab' ich mir das gedacht. Das könnte ich aber auch mit Spring machen. Oder ist GG einfacher?

Robert


----------



## Noctarius (29. Jun 2009)

Klar geht das auch mit Spring, nur da du davon noch nichts erwähnt hattest und Guice leichtgewichtiger ist habe ich den Aspekt einfach mal auf Guice gelenkt xD


----------

